# iPhone on bluetooth through mylink and stuck on pause? (2014 Cruze diesel)



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DLORESKI said:


> I've been streaming my iTunes through Bluetooth on the my-link system with my iPhone 5s and it has been working great.
> All of a sudden, when I select Bluetooth from the source button, it says paused. If I hit the arrow below it to continue playing, nothing happens.
> Any ideas?


Delete apps in the background, forget device, and last resort(or 1st) reset the radio to factory. What iOS are you running? 7.0.3 is the current one that I can achieve on the 5s


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DLORESKI, 

Try to turn the mobile device off and then restart. Please be sure to delete your paired mobile device first from the vehicle and delete the vehicle from the mobile device. Once you pair the two again, see if the concern remains. If you need further assistance, please contact Infotainment at, 855-478-7767. 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I had this happen also and I just deleted the cars bluetooth connection from the phone, shut the phone off and turned on the phone and then paired it again and I have had no issues since then. Sometimes the bluetooth connection gets funky and decides not to work for what ever reason on Mylink. My Buick's Pioneer stereo has never had a issue on staying paired except when I had the battery replaced and I simply repaired it after the battery replacement.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Had the same issue about a month ago. Phone wouldn't connect (even over USB). I had to just go into Mylink and do a reset on the radio. It cleared all saved info for the phones. It doesn't reset your presets, so don't worry about that. Once I did the reset, the phone paired correctly and everything started working again.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> I had this happen also and I just deleted the cars bluetooth connection from the phone, shut the phone off and turned on the phone and then paired it again and I have had no issues since then. Sometimes the bluetooth connection gets funky and decides not to work for what ever reason on Mylink. My Buick's Pioneer stereo has never had a issue on staying paired except when I had the battery replaced and I simply repaired it after the battery replacement.


Some odd reason I had this issue more with the Bose in the 13 Escalade than my 13 Cruze MyLink. At least the 15 Escalade is ML 2.0 so you can actually see the bluetooth icon on the touchscreen vs a quick message on the DIC when you start the engine.


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> Had the same issue about a month ago. Phone wouldn't connect (even over USB). I had to just go into Mylink and do a reset on the radio. It cleared all saved info for the phones. It doesn't reset your presets, so don't worry about that. Once I did the reset, the phone paired correctly and everything started working again.


I tried the other suggestions, but still on pause. I'll have to try this.
Do you happen to recall how to "reset" it?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DLORESKI said:


> I tried the other suggestions, but still on pause. I'll have to try this.
> Do you happen to recall how to "reset" it?


1st press the hang up/mute button on the steering wheel 2 times. This is a random glitch where you pressed voice and it never responded to your question/command and locks up the radio. After that go to config radio settings and reset. Don't have car in front of me so I don't have exact menu to menu reference. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DLORESKI, 

Infotainment was unsuccessful? Private message me your VIN and phone number (not the mobile number), I will reach out to them and see what additional information I can provide you with. We can proceed together over the phone. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> DLORESKI,
> 
> Infotainment was unsuccessful? Private message me your VIN and phone number (not the mobile number), I will reach out to them and see what additional information I can provide you with. We can proceed together over the phone.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Erica.
I called that number and we fixed the issue.
Apple had a software update recently that I did. The problem showed up around this time, but I'm not positive it was right after the update.
Originally, I just had to activate the Bluetooth audio option under the "source" menu and everything would work automatically.
Now it seems that I have to make sure the iTunes app is open on my phone for it to work.
Thanks for the suggestions everyone!
- Dave


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave, 

That is great! I am glad you were able to have your concern resolved. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

